# Apache startet nicht



## HeinerPyt (1. April 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mir die WINAMP Installtion von TYPO3 gezogen und die Installation gem. Anleitung durchgeführt. Bei dem Punkt apache starten, klicke ich auf den Punkt apache starten im Startmenü. Dann blinkt kurz ein DOS-Fenster auf und geht wieder weg. Wenn ich dannhttp://localhost/ eingebe erscheint der Windos messanger service. aber nix apache. Woran kann das liegen. 


mfg
Heiner


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. April 2005)

Was ist denn die Winamp Installation von Typo3 ?

Und für den Apache du hast vermutlich irgendwas falsch eingstellt oder falsch installiert.
Nehm am besten XAMP www.apachefriends.org der ist mit einem klick installiert und kommt mit MySQL und PHP und allem was man sonst noch so braucht daher.

Auserdem gehört das wohl eher ins Webserverforum


----------



## KristophS (1. April 2005)

Keine Ahnung. Falls du Apache installiert hast, sollten irgendwo logs liegen, die geben dir Auskunft über die Fehlerursache.


----------

